# Meat stuffer - Northern Tool?



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone have a Northern Tool/Kitchener 5lb sausage stuffer? Was looking for a review to see if it's any good?

They have it on sale for $84.99, which is a lot cheaper then say the Cabelas stuffers. May not be as nice, but if it works the price is right.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

I actually have one and I have used it quite a few times... the only knock I could give it is that the gears are not metal. This could possibly be a problem if you get a little over-zealous whilst stuffing and keep turning the handle after you've already hit the bottom, I think it could strip without too much force. Overall, great stuffer and that's a really good price in my opinion. I'd jump on it.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Good deal..thanks for the reply. I ordered one. I guess you can order new gears if they strip out per Norther Tools. Will give it a review once received.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Awesome... Congrats on the new stuffer!


----------

